# Hey folks with mobile command centers that have solar set ups



## Gypsybones (Nov 4, 2021)

I see that there are a few fairly cheap solar kits that can be purchased from the innerwebs and I'm wondering how many of y'all got them and how well they work. Looking for anything that can run lights and charge devices, so nothing that drains fuck tons of power, just enough so I don't have to sit in the dark silence. 

thanks y'all


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 4, 2021)

Oh man, I'm right in the middle of making a bunch of solar power system purchases for my van, but I'm going a little bit extreme, since I need more power for computer and video editing stuff. I definitely can help you out with that though, I've done a ton of research and done some smaller setups myself.

Do you know exactly what devices you want to run? And for how long? Also a guestimation of the amount of (full) sunlight you'll have every day? What's your budget? Are you trying to go as cheap as possible or are you willing to spend a little more for convenience?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks like you got all the help you need. If you want another opinion feel free to message me or reply.


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 6, 2021)

I would like to be able to run LED light bulbs, charge the phone, tablet, and blutooth speaker; I might also get a wifi booster along the way as well. I'm guessing not all that much sun since its winter around the Great Lakes and I don't want to completely cheap out if I don't have too


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2021)

Gypsybones said:


> I would like to be able to run LED light bulbs, charge the phone, tablet, and blutooth speaker; I might also get a wifi booster along the way as well. I'm guessing not all that much sun since its winter around the Great Lakes and I don't want to completely cheap out if I don't have too


100w renogy solar panel = $100: https://amzn.to/3wAqb5v
20a MPPT solar controller = $120: https://amzn.to/3kdoSEe
Jackery Portable Power Station Explorer 240 = $200: https://amzn.to/3wjQvk4
Link Solar Weatherproof ABS Solar Double Cable Entry Gland = $12: https://amzn.to/3qamja5
50ah AGM battery - $100.....

ya know what? after doing a little research, for such low power requirements, this jackery kit (link below) should be everything you'd need. It's portable too, and stupid simple to set up, since it has a built in inverter, and solar controller, so you literally just plug the panel into the jackery and that's it. i'm pretty sure you can also recharge it via a standard power plug or cigarette adapter.

https://amzn.to/3ERzG2Z
It's $600, but for your power requirements, it should be everything you need in the simplest setup possible. Even doing everything individually like I was pricing out above would only save you around $100, and would be waaaay more complicated to set up.

I would probably go with a setup like this myself, but my power requirements are waaaay higher (microwave/video editing laptop/etc).


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 7, 2021)

I just need something for living right now, but I would definitely like to put a full solar array of eventually


----------



## Landob (Nov 16, 2021)

Having had a setup for 4 yrs i have this to say. Based on your minimal requirements I think the easiest thing to do is the following.
AGM battery plus a nice big fuse/switch and b2b charger. This way you charge while driving. Solar wouldn't be necessary as long as your driving an HR a week roughly


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 3, 2022)

You ever get this fingered out. It seems like you got some crap advice imo. Personally I would grab a $100 solar kit from harbor freight and a $30 inverter. The kit comes with a charge control and two DC lights. I ran one for four years off and on. Got another when it quit. It's not small tho. But it will work for lights and charging anything you have. We can watch a couple movies off the laptop on a tv run lights and still start the bus in the morning... idk about how long a single battery bank will last...


----------



## roguetrader (May 5, 2022)

so what size panel do you get in this $100 kit then @RoadFlower33 ? I expect it would be tiny and crap quality ! sure solar stuff has come right down in price but that sounds ridiculously cheap, especially if it includes a battery...

@Gypsybones - if you are driving the vehicle regularly another cheap option is to set up a simple split charge system, which would only cost you the price of a second battery and some thick cable... you connect the second battery in parallel so that it charges while the vehicle is running, then when you are stopped you disconnect the negative on this second battery (effectively isolating it) so that you can use it without fear of flattening the starter battery.... I did this on two different vehicles for years with no problems...


----------



## zenchop (Oct 5, 2022)

Important thing to remember, agm batteries are heavy as FUUUCCKKK. I'm running 3 200ah off 4 200 watt panels right now and just had to replace my wheel bearing and drive axle in the rear where the batteries are stored. There are options with portable panels and inverter/battery combo deals that are ok, I would keep a few options for power storage like backup batteries, a jump starter inverter battery combo thing(normally run under 100), those cheap battery backups they sell at wallyworld, and rechargable AA batteries for lamps and such. If you want to get serious about it you need a charge controller and all this other crap, not to mention the mounting of panels can be interesting to say the least depending on the vehicle. I've got a fiberglass topper on my van I didn't want to drill into so I've got ratchet straps and jb weld and expanding foam all working to hold them on despite hurricane force winds.


----------



## The Toecutter (Oct 12, 2022)

Solar panels have gotten extremely inexpensive as of late.

Having a van converted to run on electricity as a series hybrid with a small mechanical-injection diesel engine(like the 2.4L 4-cylinder from a Mercedes 240D) acting as a generator, and then lining every square inch of the outside with solar panels that is possible/practical to do, would be a very interesting setup. You'd minimize the need for grid electricity, be able to travel and use appliances from the traction battery powered by the solar panels, and you'd have backup power sources during those situations where solar power proved insufficient that could not only be fueled by petroleum diesel purchased from a fuel station, but also waste fryer oil, biodiesel, or possibly even straight vegetable oil.


----------

